# Evolution of Mass Monsters



## Concreteguy (Jun 27, 2020)

[ame]https://youtu.be/1rphSjbhr08[/ame]


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 27, 2020)

Gary Stry*** had an awesome physique. Greg Kovacs was a BIG man but just never could bring a conditioned physique to the stage and Ronnie Coleman, In a league of his OWN!


----------

